# help picking a cordless drill?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a dewalt with an 18V nano battery that likes to try to break my wrist often. As far as asking about brands, you're really going to get a Chevy vs ford deal here... its really up to you to decide what brand you're going to go with.

~matt


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Milwaukee's newest drill will have 750 in-lbs of torque. They're changing the V28 line to M28. All of the old V28 tools will work with the new M28 battery.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Get a dewalt dcd970kl.
http://www.dewalt.com/tools-print/cordless-drills-hammerdrills-dcd970kl.aspx

http://www.lowes.com/pd_102058-70-D...tk=i_products&ddkey=http:SearchCatalogDisplay


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I really want a drill that will have a lot of power. I had the older Dewalt XRP 18V drill, It did have a lot of power. But I found If i had to drill through more than one stud or 2X6 plate with a good size drill bit that it would bog down and stall. I ended up smoking the motor so I am on the hunt for a better one.I do realize that Most people use corded drills when it comes to drilling out a house, But there has to be a cordless drill that can do some heavy duty drilling when there just isn't power available for a corded drill?
I am not trying to make this a ford versus Chevy kind of debate. I just wanted some feed back on items that have impressed you in terms of drill power and quality.
Cheers


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

If you must have a cordless I would get this-

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-072...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281805824&sr=8-5

I think a better option is to get a small portable generator and corded tools because repetitive drilling of large holes causes so much heat buildup in batteries that none of them are going to last very long, regardless of brand.:thumbup:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't get the v28 milwaukee I've smoked it twice in one year I'm very happy with my hilti cordless hammer it will run 1 3/8" auger all day:thumbsup::thumbsup: the only thing I don't like is when it hits a nail my wrist still hurts. I gotta start using the handle for it.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I use Makita. They also have a bigger version.
But the smaller one with hammer on it. It works fine for me.
Also I have the Makita torque drill. That thing will drive 6 " screws easy.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I had 2 bad lith-ion dewalt batteries in a row so when my 10 year old dewalt finally died a few weeks ago I switched to Milwaukee. 

I went with the m18 series. The 28volt is too heavy IMO. If I need that much power(like drilling a house) I would just run a cord.

I like the millwaukee my only complaint is I also bought the radio witch is a P0S. It sounds good but does NOT charge the battery!!!!!  WT is up with that?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I had 2 bad lith-ion dewalt batteries in a row so when my 10 year old dewalt finally died a few weeks ago I switched to Milwaukee.
> 
> I went with the m18 series. The 28volt is too heavy IMO. If I need that much power(like drilling a house) I would just run a cord.
> 
> I like the millwaukee my only complaint is I also bought the radio witch is a P0S. It sounds good but does NOT charge the battery!!!!!  WT is up with that?


Yeah, the Makita radio does not charge either.
But it's tough, It fell off the first floor on to pavement. It never missed a beat. Just kept right on playing.

The head lights on the drills are great! I think all the good ones are doing that now. 
Makita also has a glo in the dark ring around the drill driver.


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

Dewalt apparently patented the battery charging radio. So any company that wants to make one has to pay Dewalt royalty fees.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Panasonic 15.6 volt does it all for me.


----------



## nccomputersales.com (Aug 15, 2010)

*What Drill to buy*



bushwickbill said:


> Which do you guys think is the best high torque cordless drill? I see Milwaukee has a 18V that has 650lbs of torque. Bosch also has a 18V 650 lbs of torque drill too? Anybody have a advice on A Very high torque drill to Get?
> I just would like some feed back on the ones you have purchased and what you like or disliked about it?
> Cheers


 
Milwaukee makes a good drill but dewalt is still the best in my book.
i have personally droped a 18v dewalt drill from the top of a 20 foot aframe ladder onto concrete floor. to my surprize when i picked it up and it still worked. Dewalt is also a great drill when it comes to the power it produces and the durability of the battery life. It stays charged under loads which is a great feature when it comes to not haveing to recharge your battery every 10 min when useing the drill with resistence. 

If you want a great drill at a reasonable price i would check out this site
http://nccomputersales.com/Tools.aspx 
the best prices around can be found there 
so check it out

good wheel and god bless


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what 
"High-power, high-efficiency motor delivers 450 unit watts out of max power" 
Means in terms of torque, How much?
The older models of Dewalt used torque, Know they switched to this version of power?
Without a standard unit of measurement of power it is very hard to compare the power of the drills to each other?


----------



## nccomputersales.com (Aug 15, 2010)

bushwickbill said:


> Does anyone know what
> "High-power, high-efficiency motor delivers 450 unit watts out of max power"
> Means in terms of torque, How much?
> The older models of Dewalt used torque, Know they switched to this version of power?
> Without a standard unit of measurement of power it is very hard to compare the power of the drills to each other?


 

Check out this link for help on converting watts to torgue.
http://www.marts100.com/torque.htm

Hope this helps 
http://nccomputersales.com


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I had 2 bad lith-ion dewalt batteries in a row so when my 10 year old dewalt finally died a few weeks ago I switched to Milwaukee.
> 
> I went with the m18 series. The 28volt is too heavy IMO. If I need that much power(like drilling a house) I would just run a cord.
> 
> I like the millwaukee my only complaint is I also bought the radio witch is a P0S. It sounds good but does NOT charge the battery!!!!!  WT is up with that?


 


Take your regular M12 charger and set it beside the raido and plug it in. You'll see real quickly why their radio does not charge batteries


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> I had 2 bad lith-ion dewalt batteries in a row so when my 10 year old dewalt finally died a few weeks ago I switched to Milwaukee.
> 
> I went with the m18 series. The 28volt is too heavy IMO. If I need that much power(like drilling a house) I would just run a cord.
> 
> I like the millwaukee my only complaint is I also bought the radio witch is a P0S. It sounds good but does NOT charge the battery!!!!!  WT is up with that?


 

They had a problem with the dewalt nano batterys. They replaced all 6 of mine and no problems since then. I was told it was because of a chip inside of them which they updated to solve the problem.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I got mine for just over $1,000. Great investment! I'm on my 2nd one (someone else liked my 1st one better than I).

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...tion=P2GG&modelname=EU2000i&modelid=EU2000IAN


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

robnj772 said:


> I had 2 bad lith-ion dewalt batteries in a row so when my 10 year old dewalt finally died a few weeks ago I switched to Milwaukee.
> 
> I went with the m18 series. The 28volt is too heavy IMO. If I need that much power(like drilling a house) I would just run a cord.
> 
> I like the millwaukee my only complaint is I also bought the radio witch is a P0S. It sounds good but does NOT charge the battery!!!!!  WT is up with that?


To my knowledge, it's because DeWalt pantented the radio/charger combo.

I heard all of those companies had to pay out a lot to make their radio charge batteries last generation.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hilti all the way. Can't beat them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I seem to be using my small Dewalt impact more and more for everyday jobs including opening panel covers, making up gear, drilling holes in sheet metal or wood. 
The drill only seems to come out when I need to drill a hole for a concrete anchor.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I seem to be using my small Dewalt impact more and more for everyday jobs including opening panel covers, making up gear, drilling holes in sheet metal or wood.
> The drill only seems to come out when I need to drill a hole for a concrete anchor.


Get rid of that drill altogether! (but not really)

This is Bosch's new 18 volt Impact _and_ Drill. It actually has a drill function without the impacting function so you can have your cake and eat it too.










http://www.homeconstructionimprovement.com/bosch-18v-impact-drill-driver-review/


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a very nice bosch drill/driver!! Any idea how much torque it has in drill mode?
And has anyone else found a way to convert dewalts 450 Watts of power into torque for the sake of comparing it to other drills?
I am currently liking the bosch 18Volt lith ion hammer drill with 650 inch pounds of torque.
The only other drill that matches that is the milwaukee 18 Volt lith which also has 650 inch pounds of torque.
I can't seem to find the torque ratings on the newer hilti hammer drills? Anyone know that info, the 18Volt lith ion is the ones i am after.
Cheers and thanx for the replies


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> I can't seem to find the torque ratings on the newer hilti hammer drills? Anyone know that info, the 18Volt lith ion is the ones i am after.
> Cheers and thanx for the replies


That information can be found here.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow 750 inch pounds of torque on that hilti 18 Volt!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I honestly feel like you're looking for more torque than is necessary in most cases.

In which case, if you really need more, there are low speed corded drills.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i use a makita impact that comes with a drill and i dropped it from a 12 ft ladder. the drill literraly broke in half so i had the granite guy epoxy it back together and it works as good as ever,,,but i have found it better for me to get out the cord and drill to drill through studs,, it seems to really distoy how long the battery will continue to live


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with Frasbee that you are looking for the wrong thing here. If you simply want cordless torque, either get the V28 right angle drill I posted earlier with something like 1200in-lbs or start using an impact driver. With a standard hand held drill, once you hit over 500in-lbs, you will have trouble overpowering the drill and risk hurting yourself, hell even less torque than that depending on how quick it happens. That's why right angle drills have long bodies, so the drill body acts as a lever and you can exert more force over the tool. 

I have had great results with my Makita BTD144 impact driver with wood bits and it has no reaction torque to break my wrist. I've never considered it for drilling out a whole house as it's a quite a bit slower than a Hole Hawg, much less a Super Hawg, and I have no desire to destroy the batteries I paid for by abusing them. I personally would never drill out a house with my own personal cordless tools just because my boss was not prepared for the job. Tell him to get you a genset and corded tools.


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have been using the Rigid cordless drill and love it.. Had the Dewalt but batteries had to be replaced to often.. Like the lifetime warranty on drill and batteries too.. Hard to beat that.. Had the drill go out once in 2 years and had it replaced with no questions asked.. Seemed to have all the power I ever needed but can't quote any specs for ya..


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

We bought and tested a bunch of 18v drills when we decided to switch over to lithium ion ones and the best of the bunch was the DeWalt DCD970 with the Milwaukee 2611 a close second. The DeWalts have the biggest battery that provides the most juice for more holes per charge and they have a 3-speed gearbox which makes a very big difference with lightweight cordless drills in matching the speed to the torque load needed. With the old 3-speed Makita's the guys would run them on the high speed range and blow out the gearboxes. Makita has now stopped selling 3 speed cordless which is one way to fix the problem. The inch pound stuff is nonsense as their is not independent testing and it is all peak load which tells you nothing about how many holes you can actually make. 

Part of what we learned was that using the new hole cutters like the Milwaukee Hawg cutters or the Blue Boar TCT hole cutters makes a bigger difference than what drill you use. These hole cutters cut 10 times as quickly which saves has a big impact on battery life and we can cut holes (like 6-1/2" in Advantech) using a cordless drill we used to have to haul out the stud drill to manage. If you are using bi-metal hole saws on anything other than metal you are wasting a lot of time and money and not doing your drill any favors. 

DeWalt has a 2 year warranty on the lithium batteries which is longer than anyone else but it is the 3 speed gearbox and the hold tight chuck that sold us. The chuck grips better than any of the ones from Bosch, Milwaukee (one of the worst when you have any vibration), Makita, and Hitachi drills we used. Grips so good in fact that for the first half dozen times it helps to have pair of channel locks handy to loosen it during the break in period.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Only thing I like about the Makitas is the light on them. My Dewalt XRP 18V smokes the Makita Lion set I was using as far as torque and speed control. Doesn't seem to be a lot of difference between Dewalt, Milwalkee or Bosch. Hilti makes good stuff but you pay for it.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

All the new Milwaikee and DeWalt cordless drills have the LED lights. Only drills I still see without them are the ones from Hilti and Bosch. Milwaukee 2611 has dual lights which are great but the drill has a overly sensitive overload protection for the lithium-ion battery and so the full torque you can actually get from the drill is a lot less than from the Bosch or DeWalt drills. Hilti are good drills but overpriced for what you get at the low to middle end. At the upper end we use Husqvarna.


----------

